# NOI Qualifier



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am not showing at this show, but will be there Friday, and Saturday to cheer on some golden friends


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We will be there and there are huge classes in OB and UB. Should be a great time! I love watching new teams.. Stop over and say hi!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Will do! I am looking forward to it! Should be a lot of fun! I am looking forward to all the new teams also! I am doing a run thru Friday night with Miss Filly.


----------

